# Speaking of cliffhangers in classic books



## PhotonGuy (Nov 26, 2017)

So I posted here before about cliffhangers. Anyway there is this other classic book about these six boys, these six troubled teenagers who are at a summer camp and they are trying to free these buffalo that are being slaughtered. Unfortunately the leader and what most people would consider the most admirable of them dies but the other five boys, you never find out what happens with them.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 26, 2017)

For those wondering, the book is Bless the Beasts and Children.


----------



## Buka (Nov 27, 2017)

Well, ya, I was wondering. Was it a good?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 27, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> For those wondering, the book is Bless the Beasts and Children.


You gave it away.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 28, 2017)

Buka said:


> Well, ya, I was wondering. Was it a good?



In my opinion it was good, although I wish a sequel was made that told about what happened with the boys.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 28, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> You gave it away.


Well, how else were you supposed to know I figured it out? What do I win?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 30, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Well, how else were you supposed to know I figured it out? What do I win?


Well you got it right quite quickly. The first response was you saying the title of the book. I was hoping others would get a chance to try and figure it out, particularly Tez, she seems to be very knowledgeable on books. What do you win? You win a case of satisfaction.


----------

